# Anywhere in Tennessee to checkout scorps in the wild?



## ChrisNCT (Apr 5, 2017)

Anywhere in Tennessee to checout scorps in the wild? I doubt there is any on the western side. I'm thinking if there were, it'd be eastern side on near the Carolina / Georgia areas.


----------



## Leila (Apr 5, 2017)

Some one else on the boards who lives in west TN! Nice. 

Sorry- no idea about scorpions in TN. I'm just happy to see someone kinda close to me on here. Lol.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm in Arlington just outside Memphis.   

I wish our area had more wildlife to see. So far in my area, all I found was armadillos.


----------



## RTTB (Apr 13, 2017)

I assume you would find V carolinanus there but don't know of any other species in that region.They are a neat communal species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brandontmyers (Apr 17, 2017)

Vaejovis carolinianus occurs primarily in the eastern part of the state. Their range may go as far west as Nashville but I believe that is it. There is a possibility that Centruroides vittatus occurs in the western part of TN but it would most likely be in pockets.


----------



## Leila (Apr 17, 2017)

brandontmyers said:


> Vaejovis carolinianus occurs primarily in the eastern part of the state. Their range may go as far west as Nashville but I believe that is it. There is a possibility that Centruroides vittatus occurs in the western part of TN but it would most likely be in pockets.


I never knew that. I have yet to hear any of my friends in (all different parts of) TN attest to having seen a scorpion. That is cool as heck that we have some in this state though!


----------

